# niacin=amazing



## danxiety09 (Dec 19, 2011)

So i decided to quit drugs all together. The two types i was using was opiates and weed. I never realized i was addicted to both until i tried to quit for the first time. My anxiety went through the roof to the point where i wasnt even leaving my house. I would freak out over nothing and have terrible thoughts all day about past bad expieriences with people. I even had random suicidal thoughts. Off drugs and pre drugs, im the type of person who jumps out of bed with a huge grin for no reason so this was a big change.i lasted for about 14 days my first time and gave in because i got really discouraged about how long the withdrawal was lasting. My second attempt lasted for about 27 days and this time i added excercise. I ended up relapsing for the same reason i relapsed the first time. My third and final attempt i decided that the reason the withdrawals where lasting forever was because the thc/heroin was staying in my body for too long (i read about that being the main reason you withdrawal from weed). I decided to start taking niacin and the difference was amazing. I no longer had any anxiety nor did i freak out for nothing. It also increased my energy levels and it also made falling asleep much much easier. I think it even affected my dreams. Both times i quit, my dreams would go haywire, becoming extremely vivid and violent. This time the dreams are still vivid but no longer violent and they are very happy dreams. Now i know that heroin withdrawal can be blamed for my withdrawal symptoms but ive gone through that many more times than weed withdrawal. It lasts for 3 to 4 days and ive got that down to a science. The point of my story is that niacin is simply amazing. The benefits are rediculous for me. Ill sum it up with a visual
-More energy
-Eliminated anxiety
-Better sleep
-Improved bloodflow
-Better looking skin
I know for certain its no the placebo affect because i looked up its reported benefits AFTER i realized what was happening. I always knew it was used to speed up thc leaving the body.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of dosage are you taking?


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

What product are you using, can you link it?

I'm using this at the moment but I read after I bought it that Nicotinamide differs from products directly called Niacin.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

interesting, have you tried picamilon? it might be worth delving into, GABA+Niacin as one compound, it will pass the blood brain barrier then break off into just hte gaba and the niacin


----------



## danxiety09 (Dec 19, 2011)

*niacin*



milkfox said:


> What product are you using, can you link it?
> 
> I'm using this at the moment but I read after I bought it that Nicotinamide differs from products directly called Niacin.


Im taking http://www.twinlab.com/product/niacin-b-3-caps-500-mg , i picked it up at Vitamin Shoppe but im pretty sure its sold at most health stores(gnc). I just take 500mg when i wake up but im going to warn you. DONT take it on an empty stomach. If taken on an empty stomach you will feel the flush full force and thats tolerable but very uncomfortable. You literally flush starting from head and going all the way down to your feet. It just feels like a medium sunburn for about 30 minutes and its itchy, but if you take it after a meal (i like to take it after eating a protein), you will barly notice it. Also, niacin is toxic in high doses(what isnt?). Ive read that taking more than 2000mg within a couple hours is dangerous. Though ive also read that any excess niacin is simply excreted though urine, but if you take over 1000mg your asking to feel 
the sunburn of a redhead on mars. Ive also read that taking b1 and b3,in addition, increases the active effects, though i have not tried this. I forgot to add another benefit of this awesome stuff, it is proven that it also will reduce cholesterol. This is because the main physical effect is increased blood circulation. DO NOT mistake Niacin with Niacinamide. The no flush niacin is actually Niacinamide. This has benefits but is not nearly as effective for anxiety or the other benefits i have listed.


----------



## Ushilives (Dec 21, 2011)

I take niacin as well, nicotinic acid works best for me. I usually take 2 grams a day but now that it's winter my depression seems alot worse, not sure if it's this SAD thing that goes around. If you visit www.doctoryourself.com its got lots of info on niacin or go on youtube and type in andrew saul or abram hoffer. They treated lots of patients with severe depression and schizophrenia just with niacin. I've never tried picamilon, has anyone tried this before?


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

They have some non-flush Niacin here:
http://www.vitacost.com/Vitacost-Niacinamide-Vitamin-B-3-No-Flush-Niacin

I've also read somewhere that a study was done and Niacin directly increased Strokes and heart attacks in their patients who used it for a long period of time and had to cut short the study due to health fears.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

milkfox said:


> They have some non-flush Niacin here:
> http://www.vitacost.com/Vitacost-Niacinamide-Vitamin-B-3-No-Flush-Niacin
> 
> I've also read somewhere that a study was done and Niacin directly increased Strokes and heart attacks in their patients who used it for a long period of time and had to cut short the study due to health fears.


That's weird, since a common treatment for high triglycerides (risk factor for cardiovascular disease) is high doses of niacin.


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

Been taking it recently and I am not sure about it. There are certain days that I feel great and other days I feel like crap ( like today ) maybe I need more dosage. But man taking it has bad flushing depending how much your body can handle. I cut mine in half because of the flushing, but I am probably going to take the full dose of 500. The FDA said the limit was something like 1200 or something but I think it is extreme.

I am also scared of the heart disease thing. I mean what kind of vitamin does that if it is supposed to help you? So I don't know it is a toss up.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Why thank you ^.^


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

You want the flush nicotinic acid works a lot better.


----------

